# Potencia de RF clase C con el 2N3866 según alimentación ?



## quebien (Ene 14, 2015)

hola  amigos, mi inquietud es con el transistor 2n3866 o su reemplazo NTE311, quiero sacar un vatio de potencia, para ello le entrego 100mw, pero cuando alimento el circuito con 12v DC (es amplificador en clase *C* clásico) solo entrega 500mW, porque? He visto la hoja de datos de este transistor y veo que siempre utilizan 28v Dc para sacar un vatio, sera por eso? o puedo sacar un vatio con 12v? Alguien que me pueda ayudar les agradezco.

saludes

adjunto la hoja de dato de mi transistor:
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/300to399/pdf/nte311.pdf ...


----------



## elgriego (Ene 14, 2015)

Hola quebien,Este transistor no lo utilizo habitualmente en mis diseños,prefiero el 2n4427 u otro de mas potencia como el 2sc1947.  Segun el datasheet,El Tr 2n3866 logra su maxima eficiencia,Siempre que sea original,y no una copia falsificada,con 28v,igualmente podes probar alimentarlo con 15v y ver como se comporta,ya que segun el datasheet de la version de philips,dice que es capas de entregar 1,8w en 100Mhz,con 28v de vcc.

Saludos.


----------



## quebien (Ene 14, 2015)

Hola elgriego gracias por tu pronta respuesta, efectivamente tengo el NTE 346 que es el reemplazo del 2n4427 pero lo utilizo en la etapa pre-amplificadora para sacar 100mW ya que soporta menos calor unos 3.5 vatios de disipación, aquí te adjunto el circuito se llama V7_circ.
Y utilizo el NTE311 que es el reemplazo del 2n3866 en el amplificador en clase C, te adjunto el esquema del mismo y lo hago por que este ultimo soporta mas vatios de disipación y mas entrega de vatios de entrega como mínimo 1W  *(P*out). Lo que no me suena como podrás ver en enlace que adjunte de la hoja de dato del NTE311 en el anterior mensaje es que siempre toman como referencia esos 28v de alimentación para sacar 1w?

saludos gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 15, 2015)

Hola a todos devemos recordar que lo transistor "2N3866" fue desahollado a andar en 28Voltios , haora lo "2N4427" es hecho para andar en 12,5 Voltios con misma potenzia de salida. Mi gusta en demasia lo tipo "2SC730" (Mitsubishi , japones) mui bueno el , tiene buena ganancia. 
Haora creo que 100mW sea poca potenzia  para excitar un 2N3866 con 12,5 voltios de alimentación en su colector para sacar 1Wattio honesto , limpio sin contenido harmonico que falsea la leitura de lo wattimetro.
Lo gran segredo de ganancia y rendimento en un lineal es quanto bien realizado estan los circuitos de adaptación de inpedancias de entrada y salida del transistor en questón.
Otro punto MUI inportant en los dias de hoy : son las fasificaciones Chinas deses transistores , yo personalmente confio mucho mas en un transistor sacado de un viejo equipo desquaçado que un transistor nuevo en folla conprado en las tiendas especializadas.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## quebien (Ene 15, 2015)

Ok, sintetizando podemos concluir que el 2n3866 (NTE311), necesitaría 28v de alimentación para poder dar  1W como mínimo (porque como he visto puede sacar hasta 1.8W), y ademas que necesitaría mas de 100mW de potencia de entrada (*P*in) para sacar 1W con un Voltaje de alimentación de 12.5v. 

Puedo entregarle unos 250mW al NTE311?, Pensaba que lo máximo que le podría entregar a unos  de estos transistores era 100mW, puedo entregarle mas y cual seria el limite?. Mi Pre-amplicador puede entregar como máximo 350mW sino que lo configure para que entregara solamente 100mW con una impedancia de salida de 50 Ohmios y una atenuación de las armónicas hasta -60dB como podrás ver en el circuito que te adjunte tiene varios pasa bajos. Igual el amplificador tiene un filtro pasa bajo que reduce las armónicas en -60dB y una salida de 50 Ohmios.

Saludes, y gracias.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 15, 2015)

Hola quebien,Manteniendo la excitacion en 100mW ,proba aumentar el +B del 2n3866 a 15vcc,a ver si aumenta la potencia de salida.

Saludos.


----------



## quebien (Ene 15, 2015)

Hola elgriego, lo haré de inmediato y te comento como me fue , una otra pregunta tu sabes cual es la temperatura que debe normalmente emitir este transistor cuando esta trabajando? algún rango en donde no peligre su integridad física? tu sabes que este soporta 5 vatios de disipación, pero no se hasta que temperatura soporta.

gracias, saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 15, 2015)

Hola quebien,El cristal de un semiconductor se comienza a degradar a partir de los 70 Grados,por eso debes usar un buen disipador,Que mantenga la temperatura en unos max 20/25 grados,(eso es lo ideal) y nunca esta demas un cooler,Cuando mas frio  mas vida para el pobre transistor.

Saludos.


----------



## quebien (Ene 15, 2015)

Hola elgriego, ya he probado el amplificador con 15v, pero que crees, no se incremento la potencia de salida *P*out, mantuve en la entrada 100mW. que crees que esta pasando? 

Sobre la temperatura del transistor la he medido un termómetro digital y este me da una lectura de 50°C, y cuando mido la temperatura del disipador me indica 40°C (la temperatura ambiente es de 30°) que opinas. Alguna vez leí que el disipador no podía hacer contacto directo con el transistor, ya que la cubierta del transistor es la terminal del Colector y por ende donde se toma la señal que sale del mismo, es por ello que he aislado el disipador y el transistor que tiene una cubierta redonda creo que es TO39, es cierto esta afirmación o puedo hacer contacto del disipador con la cubierta del transistor?


saludes


----------



## maton00 (Ene 15, 2015)

De que se puede se puede el problema es que no inundes de EMI el circuito o que hagas capacitancias parasitas con otros componentes cabe destacar que como daniel y el griego te han dicho hay transistores diseñados para ciertas potencias la temp. ideal como te comentaron debe de rondar los 25°C para que la disipacion y parametros generales se mantenga lo mas proximos al datasheet por otro lado si la pastilla de silicio supera los 70-80°C entran en zonas de inestabilidad y de perdidas si tu carcaza ronda los 50°C no dudes que la pastilla ronde por los 60°C aclaro que no he visto el circuito, y no sé si sea conveniente ponerle un disipador a ese tipo de encapsulado, pero podrias soldarle una laminilla de cobre a la carcaza si es que tiene problemas al disipar calor
saludos....


----------



## quebien (Ene 15, 2015)

ok entendido amigo, voy a tratar de brindar la etapa del amplificador para evitar a un mas los EMI (ElectroMagnetic Interferenc), aunque ya tiene apantallamiento que sirve como masa en la parte posterior del circuito.

gracias, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 16, 2015)

Hola caro quebien ??que tal subir aca los planos dese amplificador que armaste ??, quizaz eso ayude a nosotros(foro) puder auxiliarte mejor.
att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 16, 2015)

Hola quebien,Algo que deberias hacer es medir con el tester,si la carcasa del transistor 2n3866,mide continuidad con alguno de sus terminales,b,c,e.Si no mide con ninguno,o mide continuidad con el emisor,podes tranquilamente,hacer un agujero en el disipador en que entre un poco ajustada la carcasa del transistor y agregarle un poco de grasa siliconada para mejorar la transferencia termica y asunto de disipacion resuelto.

Supongo que estas armando el circuito que posteaste mas arriba,y por lo que veo ,ese diagrama no posee ninguna forma de ajustar la impedancia de carga del tanque de colector,Y como ese diseño  no es un circuito banda ancha,Seria conveniente sustituir los condensadores de colector(El de 1n y el de 15p),por un par de condensadores variables, Por ej un par de trimmers murata color verde,para poder ajustar dicha carga.

Pd Con que instrumental contas para tus pruebas???

Atte El Griego.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 16, 2015)

Hola a todos seguramente lo 2N3866 tiene su carcasa conectado a lo colector , haora lo transistor japones "2SC730" , no ese tiene su carcasa ayslada de todos terminales (B, E ,C).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 16, 2015)

Hola Amigo daniel,Si me parece que el colector esta conectado a la carcasa,pero la verdad hace tanto que no agarro ninguno que ya ni me acuerdo.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 16, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Amigo daniel,Si me parece que el colector esta conectado a la carcasa,pero la verdad hace tanto que no agarro ninguno que ya ni me acuerdo.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Generalmente muchos transistores encapsulados TO-39 tienem su colector conectado a lo encapsulamento.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 16, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Generalmente muchos transistores encapsulados TO-39 tienem su colector conectado a lo encapsulamento.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Salvo El 2sc1947  el MRF227 Y algun otro que uso bastante seguido en mis proyectos.


Saludos.


----------



## quebien (Ene 16, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Generalmente muchos transistores encapsulados TO-39 tienem su colector conectado a lo encapsulamento.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



efectivamente el colector esta conectado a la carcasa  es por ello que utilice un aislante entre la carcasa y el disipador.  voy aprobar con la grasa siliconada para que transfiera mas calor al disipador (la carcasa me indica 50°C y el disipador 40°C debe ser que no hay una transferencia optima del calor).

Creo que elgriego confundió los circuitos  cuando mencionas los capacitores de 15pF y 1nF del transmisor (yo no tengo problemas con el transmisor ). Este es el circuito del amplificador Ver el archivo adjunto 123633

Los instrumentos que tengo a mi disposición son un Multimetro Digital y una Sonda con la que puedo medir el Voltaje de salida con carga (Vc) y sin carga (Vs), y con ellos puedo medir la impedancia de salida del circuito, el vatiaje entregado y el vatiaje máximo que puedo lograr si adapto las impedancias correctamente.

Nota: adjunto el circuito de la Sonda que construí, sugerencias inquietudes son bienvenidas.
gracias a todos por estar pendiente,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 16, 2015)

Hola a todos , yo de plenissimo acuerdo con Don elgriego recomendo canbiar los capacitores "C1" , "C2", "C3", "C5", "C6" y "C7" por trimers ayustables de modo sacar la maxima ganancia y rendimento dese lineal, pero por seguridad mejor es canbiar uno capacitor  por vez despacito, y seguir ayustando y asi canbiase lo otro por adelante todo sin pressa y con mucha calma de modo no perder lo hilo de raciocinio .
Seguramente es possible sacar mas ganancia /potenzia .
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en lo desahollo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. No se olvide despues  de subir aca los resultados obtenidos .


----------



## quebien (Ene 16, 2015)

hola, si como anoto elgriego el circuito del amplificador como podemos ver es de banda angosta solo para la banda comercial, o eso lo que indica los que diseñaron dicho circuito, en este caso no hay mucho que ajustar por que los componentes son fijos comenzando con los condensadores de cerámica.
En este caso como han dicho los dos comenzare a cambiar las cerámicas de la entradas (C1, C2, C3) por Trimers para ver si logro alcanzar mayor ganancia en la salida y luego cambiare los del Colector (C5, C6, y C7) para ir despacio e ir viendo la evolución. Los Trimers que tengo son de color Futsia, Verdes, Azules y unos Blancos con tres paticas y como un tornillito encima.  Cual de eso es mejor para hacer el cambio?

Nota: El Transmisor en su salida puedo obtener desde 80mW hasta 180mW  por medio de un potenciómetro que le adapte entre la terminal positiva y la resistencia de 47 KOhmios de la base del transistor TR3, ademas le adapte un Choke de RF. Cuando aumento la potencia de salida en el Transmisor, en el amplificador de potencia con el NTE311 (2N3866) aumenta igualmente la salida del mismo, pero llega a un punto, cuando en el Transmisor aumento mas de 140mW la potencia del amplificador comienza a disminuir. La salida que en estos momentos me da el amplificador con 12v esta entre  300mW y 450mW.

saludes


----------



## elgriego (Ene 17, 2015)

Hola quebien,A lo que me refiero con banda ancha,Es a que esta etapa de potencia ,va a variar su comportamiento de acuerdo a la frecuencia de entrada,No se va a comportar igual con 88Mhz,que con 108Mhz,ya que estamos hablando de una diferencia de 20Mhz,Y eso en un circuito de rf es critico y obliga a adecuar los valores de los condensadores y bobinas,especialmente del tanque de salida,a la fcia de trabajo,Existen etapas de banda ancha,que tienen una respuesta plana en un rango muy amplio de frecuencias,son conocidos como amplificadores (No Tune)Que no es el caso del circuito que armaste. 

Podrias probar con los trimmers verdes,reemplazando a los condensadores C5,Y C6,C7.

Te dejo un esquematico para que veas la configuracion de como tenes que poner los trimmers. para probar, Los valores son arbitrarios ,utiliza los que sugiere el circuito.

Saludos.


----------



## quebien (Ene 18, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola quebien,A lo que me refiero con banda ancha,Es a que esta etapa de potencia ,va a variar su comportamiento de acuerdo a la frecuencia de entrada,No se va a comportar igual con 88Mhz,que con 108Mhz,ya que estamos hablando de una diferencia de 20Mhz,Y eso en un circuito de rf es critico y obliga a adecuar los valores de los condensadores y bobinas,especialmente del tanque de salida,a la fcia de trabajo,Existen etapas de banda ancha,que tienen una respuesta plana en un rango muy amplio de frecuencias,son conocidos como amplificadores (No Tune)Que no es el caso del circuito que armaste.
> 
> Podrias probar con los trimmers verdes,reemplazando a los condensadores C5,Y C6,C7.
> 
> ...




Hola elgriego y Daniel, ya regrese, después de estar 12 horas en mi pequeño Laboratorio, le tengo noticias muy buenas sobre su sugerencias.

Gracias elgriego por esa explicación, estaba confundido con las frecuencias ( de los armónicos) que iba atenuar los filtros pasa-bajos que se encontraban en la salida , ya entiendo que quiere decir un circuito banda ancha. ,  De esto me di cuenta cuando cambiaba la frecuencia, la respuesta de salida del amplificador igualmente lo hacia,  por lo que tu comentas que la banda comercial de FM es de 20Mhz (88Mhz-108Mhz). Aquí estoy aprendiendo con ustedes, esto de la RF no es para todo el mundo jejej, son unos cuantos osados los que nos atrevemos a bordarla. . Después me enseñas por favor, hacer un "No Tune".

Si buscas la hoja de datasheet del 2N3866, en la parte inferior encontraras un circuito y vi los valores de los trimmers que se utilizaban tanto en la entrada como salida  (Colector) del transistor, lo que hice fue tratar de encontrar los Trimmers mayormente parecido a estos, es por ello que reemplace C1 y C2 por el Trimmer de color marrón (9.8pF- 60pF), C3 por el Trimmer de color Verde (5.2pF-30pF), C5 por el Trimmer de color Azul (2.7pF-10pF),  C6 por el Trimmer de color Fucsia (4.2pF-20pF) porque ya no tenia  marrón , lo deje en paralelo con el C7 de 270pF. Como podrás observarlo en la foto que te adjunto.

El primero que soldé fue el marron, lo calibre hasta que medio el máximo de Voltaje en la salida, asi y hice con el verde, cuando calibre los dos en su máximo  había logrado aumentar la respuesta del amplificador en 1.5v mas de lo que estaba antes llegando a un Voltaje con Carga (Vc) de 6.6v , me entusiasme mucho con esto. Luego soldé el Trimmer azul y también lo calibre a su máximo, de igual forma con el Trimmer Futsia. Cuando termine de calibrar su máxima salida tenia un voltaje con Carga de 7.7v :babear:. como podréis ver sus concejos me dieron como resultado 2.6v mas de lo que tenia antes.

que opinan, sugerencias, preguntas. tengo otras preguntas pero por hoy dejo hasta aquí.

Nota: La sonda tiene una Carga Fantasma de 48.9 Ohmios son 4 Resistencias  en paralelo de 200 Ohmios y  1 vatio cada una.


saludos y gracias totales


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 18, 2015)

Hola caro quebien , estudiando con cariño la foto que posteaste te recomendo esperimentar subir lo transistor para riba de la tarjeta de cicuito inpreso y enplear en el un dicipador tipo estreja mui comum para eses tipos de transistores TO-39, eso es porque creo que hay mucha capacitancia parasita entre lo colector (encapsulado) y la massa o tierra molestando lo circuito de adaptación de salida bajando lo rendimento .
Otra dica es tentar esperimentalmente ayustar las bobinas apretando o afastando su espiras de modo canbiar su valor inductivo de modo obtenir mas salida / ganancia .
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## quebien (Ene 18, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro quebien , estudiando con cariño la foto que posteaste te recomendo esperimentar subir lo transistor para riba de la tarjeta de cicuito inpreso y enplear en el un dicipador tipo estreja mui comum para eses tipos de transistores TO-39, eso es porque creo que hay mucha capacitancia parasita entre lo colector (encapsulado) y la massa o tierra molestando lo circuito de adaptación de salida bajando lo rendimento .
> Otra dica es tentar esperimentalmente ayustar las bobinas apretando o afastando su espiras de modo canbiar su valor inductivo de modo obtenir mas salida / ganancia .
> !Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel, con respecto a subir el transistor me queda difícil por una situación, no encuentro el disipador Estrella por ninguna parte, prácticamente no existen. Es por ello utilice un disipador pequeño en la parte posterior del circuito le hice un agujero acorde al encapsulado TO39 puse un pequeño aislante entre el disipador  y el encapsulado (para que no existiera contacto), y le agregue grasa siliconada. Lo que podría hacer es aislar mas el transistor como hice en el transmisor, que te parece? adjunto foto del transistor del transmisor. .

Sobre los Inductores (Bobinas) ya he variado un poco su longitud estirándolas o aprentandolas, pero muy tímidamente, voy hacerlo de nuevo cuando haga lo del Transistor del amplificador y te comento si aumenta la ganancia del amplificador..

Bueno amigos le tengo otras conclusiones de los ajustes del amplificador, cuando aumentaba la entrada del amplificador por mas de 130mW aproximadamente, la potencia de salida en vez de aumentar comenzaba a caer. A que se debe esta peculiar reacción? .

Por ultimo hoy, quisiera que cada uno, con estos datos que les voy a entregar me hagan el favor de calcular  la potencia máxima, entrega y la impedancia de salida del amplificador.

Voltaje sin Carga (Vs)=11.5v

Voltaje con Carga (Vc)=7.7v

La carga fantasma de la Sonda es de 48.9 Ohmios.

Estos cálculos ya los hice  en una hoja de Calculo en Excel que yo elabore después de lecturas particulares . Quiero comparar con ustedes, ya que ustedes poseen mayor conocimiento y experiencia en estos temas para ver si mis cálculos son correctos o cercanos.  

*Nota:* estos voltajes son los que me mide la Sonda con el Multimetro Digital.

Gracias por sus concejos, igualmente un fuerte abrazo a todos!!


----------



## elgriego (Ene 19, 2015)

quebien dijo:


> Hola Daniel, con respecto a subir el transistor me queda difícil por una situación, no encuentro el disipador Estrella por ninguna parte, prácticamente no existen. Es por ello utilice un disipador pequeño en la parte posterior del circuito le hice un agujero acorde al encapsulado TO39 puse un pequeño aislante entre el disipador  y el encapsulado (para que no existiera contacto), y le agregue grasa siliconada. Lo que podría hacer es aislar mas el transistor como hice en el transmisor, que te parece? adjunto foto del transistor del transmisor. .
> 
> !!



Buen Dia quebien,Por mas que aisles el transistor el resultado va a ser el mismo,ya que lo que afecta la capacidad distribuida del circuito,es la proximidad del disipador ,electricamente conectado al + y al tanque de salida,con la plaqueta del Tx,Por eso en este tipo de configuracion se utilizan transitores cuya capsula es el emisor.Aqui tenes un par de ejemplos comerciales.

Pd En la placa del M31 Falta el Tr,pero va ubicado el el agujero redondo que esta mas o menos al medio de la placa.

Saludos.


----------



## quebien (Ene 20, 2015)

Ok Daniel comprendo la explicación voy a tratar de conseguir el disipador estrella.

Por otro lado como podrás ver la impedancia de salida del amplificador que he medido es de unos 23 Ohmios y como voy adaptar a un cable RG58 (50 Ohmios), necesitaría aumentar la impedancia de salida para poder adaptarla al cable. Los únicos cerámicos que no he cambiado por Trimmers son los del filtro. que me aconsejas para aumentar la impedancia de salida a 50 Ohmios?


Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Ene 20, 2015)

Hola quebien,Me gustaria saber conque medis la impedancia de salida???.Cuando se diseña un transistor de Rf o se diseña una etapa de Rf,Todos los calculos ,son de acuerdo a la impedancia de entrada y salida,por lo general en ,todo lo referente a transmision ya sea de aficionado o brodcast ,se utiliza el standard de 50 ohm,Cuando vos cargas tu transmisor con la carga que posees,y ajustas los trimmers,lo que estas haciendo es adaptar el tanque de salida para que entregue su maxima potencia de salida en funcion de esos 50 ohm.

 (Los únicos cerámicos que no he cambiado por Trimmers son los del filtro)

En este caso no es conveniente que sustituyas los capacitores del filtro,ya que creo , no vas a tener 
el instrumental para ajustarlos a su punto optimo,A no ser que tengas un analizador de espectro!!!!

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 20, 2015)

quebien dijo:


> Ok Daniel comprendo la explicación voy a tratar de conseguir el disipador estrella.
> 
> Por otro lado como podrás ver la impedancia de salida del amplificador que he medido es de unos 23 Ohmios y como voy adaptar a un cable RG58 (50 Ohmios), necesitaría aumentar la impedancia de salida para poder adaptarla al cable. Los únicos cerámicos que no he cambiado por Trimmers son los del filtro. que me aconsejas para aumentar la impedancia de salida a 50 Ohmios?
> 
> ...


Estraño esa inpedancia de 23 Ohms , ?? donde sacaste ese valor ?? , lo filtro enpleado es un tipo PI Grego y ese ya es proyectado para lograr  una inpedancia  de entrada y salida de 50 Ohmios.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## quebien (Ene 20, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola quebien,Me gustaria saber conque medis la impedancia de salida???.Cuando se diseña un transistor de Rf o se diseña una etapa de Rf,Todos los calculos ,son de acuerdo a la impedancia de entrada y salida,por lo general en ,todo lo referente a transmision ya sea de aficionado o brodcast ,se utiliza el standard de 50 ohm,Cuando vos cargas tu transmisor con la carga que posees,y ajustas los trimmers,lo que estas haciendo es adaptar el tanque de salida para que entregue su maxima potencia de salida en funcion de esos 50 ohm.
> 
> (Los únicos cerámicos que no he cambiado por Trimmers son los del filtro)
> 
> ...




Hola elgriego y Daniel, este valor de impedancia de salida la he sacado de un ecuación que utliza el diseñador de la sonda que estoy utilizando, la sonda la adjunto, y el archivo donde explican como se calculan la impedancia y la potencia de salida, ya lo había compartido anteriormente se llama RF Probe-Watt Meter.pdf (Ver el archivo adjunto 123741) , es por eso que le preguntaba en el mensaje anterior como ustedes calculan estos datos para saber si estoy haciendo bien. 

saludos y gracias amigos


----------



## quebien (Ene 22, 2015)

hola amigos ya puede balancear el circuito tenia problemas en la salida del transmisor. por lo que he practicado, corrijame si me equivoco, la carga fantasma de 50 Ohmios, es con el objeto de balancear la máxima salida con esa impedancia,  exactamente con esa impedancia. Para así llevarla a través de un linea de transmisión Coaxial o otra etapa y evitar la perdida de potencia. 

saludos


----------



## exetv (Ene 23, 2015)

estas usando cable rg 59 para la sonda? es de 75 ohm, usa rg 58, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 23, 2015)

Hola a todos, la sonda "RF Probe-Watt Meter" hace dos medidas de tensión de RF , con carga y sin carga , asi es possible determinar matemacticamente la inpedancia de salida del gerador (transmissor) ,haora como la frequenzia es en torno de centenas de Mhz , creo que las incertitudes son altas , yo personalmente conpraria un Wattmeter para VHF , incluso ese tipo puede sener uno hecho para radioaficcionados en VHF mas una carga fictia de 50R tanbien prolija a andar en VHF tudo eso para lograr mas exactud en las medidas de RF en VHF , tarea no facil de lograr.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## quebien (Ene 25, 2015)

exetv dijo:


> estas usando cable rg 59 para la sonda? es de 75 ohm, usa rg 58, saludos



si amigo, estoy utilizando el de 75 Ohmio o el RG59. como decía la lectura que podía utilizar cualquiera de los dos, y como tenia disponible el de 75 que es mas comercial y mas barato .

Pero ya tengo el RG58, el metro de este coaxial me costo $ cuatro veces mas que el de RG59  

saludes 

Nota: con este coaxial voy hacer la conexión a la antena, alguna idea o sugerencia practica para conectar a una Dipolo de un solo elemento.





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos, la sonda "RF Probe-Watt Meter" hace dos medidas de tensión de RF , con carga y sin carga , asi es possible determinar matemacticamente la inpedancia de salida del gerador (transmissor) ,haora como la frequenzia es en torno de centenas de Mhz , creo que las incertitudes son altas , yo personalmente conpraria un Wattmeter para VHF , incluso ese tipo puede sener uno hecho para radioaficcionados en VHF mas una carga fictia de 50R tanbien prolija a andar en VHF tudo eso para lograr mas exactud en las medidas de RF en VHF , tarea no facil de lograr.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Si según el creador de la sonda, este puede medir la impedancia de salida del transmisor midiendo el voltaje sin carga  y con carga, luego se le multiplica a cada voltaje por un factor de 0.707, se restan los voltajes, se divide el resultado entre el voltaje de carga y se multiplica por el valor de la carga que estés utilizando en sonda.

Z= R(Vs -Vc)/Vc

Por otro lado cambie el transistor del amplificador el 2n3866 por el 2sc1970, el cual se adapto muy bien al circuito, y aumento la ganancia sacando unos 1100mW con los mismos 12v de alimentación, el problema que tengo es que llega un momento en que el voltaje comienza a disminuir. .

saludes
saludes
saludos


----------



## elgriego (Ene 25, 2015)

quebien dijo:


> el problema que tengo es que llega un momento en que el voltaje comienza a disminuir. .
> 
> saludes
> saludes
> saludos



Buenas tardes,Cual es el voltage que comienza a disminuir ,el que medis a la salida de antena,o el de la fuente de alimentacion,en cuanto disminuye,en que condiciones y despues de cuanto tiempo????.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 25, 2015)

quebien dijo:


> si amigo, estoy utilizando el de 75 Ohmio o el RG59. como decía la lectura que podía utilizar cualquiera de los dos, y como tenia disponible el de 75 que es mas comercial y mas barato .
> 
> Pero ya tengo el RG58, el metro de este coaxial me costo $ cuatro veces mas que el de RG59
> 
> ...



?? A que voltagen si refires  , acaso serias a medida de la sonda de RF , estas refrigerando lo transistor suficiente para que el no baje su ganancia por excesso de calientamento ??
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## quebien (Ene 25, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Buenas tardes,Cual es el voltage que comienza a disminuir ,el que medis a la salida de antena,o el de la fuente de alimentacion,en cuanto disminuye,en que condiciones y despues de cuanto tiempo????.
> 
> Saludos.



hola buenas noches, cuando estoy ajustando los trimmers  y llego a su máxima respuesta en la salida unos 9.70 voltios con carga (Vc en la Sonda) con una impedancia de salida de 50 Ohmios, luego de unos dos minutos funcionando comienza a caer el voltaje de salida que registra la sonda (esto sucede de repente, va cayendo el voltaje hasta mas o menos 7.12V), y esto ocasiona que la frecuencia cambie.

Me pregunte si era solo en la salida del amplificador ?, entonces medí el voltaje de alimentación del amplificador y misteriosamente este caía cuando el voltaje disminuía en salida del mismo. No se que pasa, en ocasiones no ocurre esa caída de voltaje. 

gracias amigos, muchas gracias y abrazos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 25, 2015)

quebien dijo:


> hola buenas noches, cuando estoy ajustando los trimmers  y llego a su máxima respuesta en la salida unos 9.70 voltios con carga (Vc en la Sonda) con una impedancia de salida de 50 Ohmios, luego de unos dos minutos funcionando comienza a caer el voltaje de salida que registra la sonda (esto sucede de repente, va cayendo el voltaje hasta mas o menos 7.12V), y esto ocasiona que la frecuencia cambie.
> 
> Me pregunte si era solo en la salida del amplificador ?, entonces medí el voltaje de alimentación del amplificador y misteriosamente este caía cuando el voltaje disminuía en salida del mismo. No se que pasa, en ocasiones no ocurre esa caída de voltaje.
> 
> gracias amigos, muchas gracias y abrazos.


Si la tensión de la fuente de alimentación cae (canbia) , o esa fuente no estas buena y tiene que sener revisada y mantenida o quízaz el no soporta la carga solicitada por lo lineal + excitador.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## quebien (Ene 25, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Buenas tardes,Cual es el voltage que comienza a disminuir ,el que medis a la salida de antena,o el de la fuente de alimentacion,en cuanto disminuye,en que condiciones y despues de cuanto tiempo????.
> 
> Saludos.



hola buenas noches, cuando estoy ajustando los trimmers  y llego a su máxima respuesta en la salida unos 9.70 voltios con carga (Vc en la Sonda) con una impedancia de salida de 50 Ohmios, luego de unos dos minutos funcionando comienza a caer el voltaje de salida que registra la sonda (esto sucede de repente, va cayendo el voltaje hasta mas o menos 7.12V), y esto ocasiona que la frecuencia cambie.

Me pregunte si era solo en la salida del amplificador ?, entonces medí el voltaje de alimentación del amplificador y misteriosamente este caía cuando el voltaje disminuía en salida del mismo. No se que pasa, en ocasiones no ocurre esa caída de voltaje. 

gracias amigos, muchas gracias y abrazos.







Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?? A que voltagen si refires  , acaso serias a medida de la sonda de RF , estas refrigerando lo transistor suficiente para que el no baje su ganancia por excesso de calientamento ??
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Sobre la refrigeración del transistor, le puse un disipador  de 5cmx3cm con aletas de 2cm en la parte posterior 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




le agregue grasa siliconada.
La medición la hago con Sonda, noto que las resistencias de la cargar que son 4 de 200 Ohmios de un vatio cada una, se caliente agradable al tacto.

saludes y muchas gracias






Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Si la tensión de la fuente de alimentación cae (canbia) , o esa fuente no estas buena y tiene que sener revisada y mantenida o quízaz el no soporta la carga solicitada por lo lineal + excitador.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



sera la fuente? algún filtro (condensador o regulador), las características de la misma son un transformador de 2 Amperios (antes era de 1 Amperio), tiene varias salidas una en la que puedes con un potenciómetro cambiar el voltaje de 1.5v hasta 12v, y las otras son de 12 voltios fijos, y 24 Voltios Fijos.

Daniel una pregunta, la caída del voltaje de salida del amplificador ocasiona la caída de la fuente o viceversa?. Cuando desconecto el amplificador de la fuente de alimentación y lo vuelvo a conectar, el voltaje otra vez es 12v en la fuente de alimentación  y retoma el voltaje de salida del amplificador. 

Gracias


----------



## quebien (Ene 25, 2015)

Hola aquí adjunto algunas fotos de la fuente de poder que utilizo, algunas sugerencia o pruebas para hacerle a los componentes para verificar su integridad, etc.

saludos


----------



## tiago (Ene 26, 2015)

Puede que los integrados reguladores se protejan por exceso de disipación.
Mide los consumos y cotejalo con lo que soportan dichos integrados.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> Puede que los integrados reguladores se protejan por exceso de disipación.
> Mide los consumos y cotejalo con lo que soportan dichos integrados.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola a todos , yo de plenissimo acuerdo con Don Tiago recomendo revisar los reguladores de la fuente si no sobrecalientan en demasia , eso puede sener la causa de perda de regulación. La solución es enplear dicipadores de calor en los reguladores.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## quebien (Ene 26, 2015)

Hola Tiago y Daniel, gracia por su pronta respuesta. 

Voy a verificar  la temperatura de los reguladores, cuando está alimentando el circuito del lineal y el excitador. Si he sabido que ellos tiene un mecanismo de protección  en contra de  las altas temperaturas, cuando exceden un cierto limite estos se activan para como dice Tiago proteger su integridad. Cuando tengas las conclusiones les aviso de inmediato

sobre medir el consumo, me lo pueden explicar detalladamente como podría hacerlo.  Sera un amperimetro en serie con el circuito que estoy alimentando? 

saludos y abrazos a todos


----------



## quebien (Ene 26, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , yo de plenissimo acuerdo con Don Tiago recomendo revisar los reguladores de la fuente si no sobrecalientan en demasia , eso puede sener la causa de perda de regulación. La solución es enplear dicipadores de calor en los reguladores.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Tiago y Daniel, le tengo noticias pero antes quisiera agradecer sinceramente sus concejos y apoyo, creo que si no fuera por ustedes ya fuera tirado este proyecto hace semanas .

Bueno destape la fuente de alimentación, y me fije cuales de los reguladores era para cada voltaje, como podréis ver en la foto que adjunto que se llama fuente1.jpg he señalado cada uno (7812 y 7805 que son para la terminal de +12v y +5v respectivamente, y los 7912 y 7905 para la terminal de -12v y -5v respectivamente), por ende tenemos 24v y 12v fijos. Ademas hay un regulador el cual utiliza un potenciómetro de 5 KOhmios que regula un voltaje desde 1.5v hasta 12v, este se llama LM317.

Buscando algún aparato que consumiera corriente (para no utilizar  el lineal y el excitador, y así de plano descartar que el problema fuera de ellos) utilice un bombilla incandescente ( de filamento de 60 vatios), he hice las siguientes 3 pruebas:

1) Conecte la bombilla a la salida regulada con el LM317  espere un tiempo y medí el voltaje y en Multimetro marco 10.5v, la temperatura del mismos era de 40°C. lo toque y era agradable al tacto. (Nota: temperatura ambiente 32°C).

2) Conecte la bombilla a las terminales de 12v fijos (7805 y 7905), espero el mismo tiempo y el voltaje que marco fue de 3.5v y la temperatura en 7805 era de 60°C y el de 7905 era de 55°C. Cuando los toque se sentía mas calientes que el LM317.

3)  Por ultimo conecte la bombilla a las terminales de 24v fijos (7812 y7912), espero el mismo tiempo y el voltaje que marco fue de 15.5v y la temperatura en 7812 era de 45°C y el de 7912 era de 70°C.


Lo que puedo deducir que efectivamente las temperaturas están haciendo que los regulares activen su protección y estén causando la caída de voltaje para protegerse. Excepto el LM317 que creo que es el único que no cae mucho su voltaje y trabaja bien.

Cuales son sus apreciaciones y recomendaciones para mitigar este problema?




saludos y gracias totales


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2015)

Bueno te recomendo enplear dicipadores de calor en los reguladores que realmente son enpregados  para alimentar lo excitador y lineal , recomendo tanbien agregar capacitores de desacoplamento en las entradas y salidas de los  reguladores tal como recomendado en su hoja de datos tecnicos , eso porque puede sener que los reguladores si ponen locos con RF o mismo con carga.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## quebien (Ene 26, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno te recomendo enplear dicipadores de calor en los reguladores que realmente son enpregados  para alimentar lo excitador y lineal , recomendo tanbien agregar capacitores de desacoplamento en las entradas y salidas de los  reguladores tal como recomendado en su hoja de datos tecnicos , eso porque puede sener que los reguladores si ponen locos con RF o mismo con carga.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Excelente exṕlicacion Daniel, ya tengo los disipadores, los instalo y les cometo como me fue.

Sobre los capacitadores de desacople me imagino que son para evitar que el RF afecte el voltaje regulado DC, encontré esto en la hoja de datos. Puedo utilizar 100nF en la entrada y salida o hay que respectar el de la entrada de 330nF. 

saludes


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 27, 2015)

quebien dijo:


> Excelente exṕlicacion Daniel, ya tengo los disipadores, los instalo y les cometo como me fue.
> 
> Sobre los capacitadores de desacople me imagino que son para evitar que el RF afecte el voltaje regulado DC, encontré esto en la hoja de datos. Puedo utilizar 100nF en la entrada y salida o hay que respectar el de la entrada de 330nF.
> 
> saludes



Quanto a lo capacitor de 330nF, ese  puede sener hecho con 3 capacitores de 100nF mas uno de 33nF todos en paralelo , me gusta tanbien enplear capacitores electroliticos  de 10uF X 35 Voltios tanto en la entrada como en la salida del regulador.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## quebien (Ene 27, 2015)

ok Daniel voy hacer lo del capacitador de 330nF, sobre los electrolíticos voy a tenerlos en cuenta para cuando clone de nuevo la baquelita (impreso del circuito) por que no me quedaría espacio en ella, de hecho fue dificultoso poner los disipadores.

Por otro lado ya hoy coloque los disipadores en cada unos de los reguladores, y lo bueno de todo es que las temperaturas bajaron considerablemente, el que daba antes 70°C se quedo en 40°C, el LM317 de 41°C paso ha 35°C, y los demás quedaron bajo de 40°C. 

saludos amigos.


----------



## quebien (Ene 28, 2015)

hola amigo, en estos momentos estoy elaborando la antena que va hacer un Dipolo, según varios autores el método aceptado, es hallar la longitud de onda ( en Metros) a la que vas hacer la transmisión, dividir entre cuatro (4) y luego multiplicar por 95% y te dará la longitud de los tramos de aluminio a los que debes cortar. sugerencias de su experiencias me podrían ayudar.

Sobre la linea transmisión dicen igualmente que hay que utilizar longitudes de cable coaxial que sean múltiplos de 2, 4, 6, 8 , etc, de media longitud  de onda ( de la cual vas a trasmitir) para que se puedan adaptar las impedancias del coaxial, la antena, y la impedancia de salida del transmisor. En este caso 50 Ohmios, tengo a mi disposición el cable RG58/U es te según veo tiene un impedancia de 52 Ohmios y una velocidad de propagación de 66% creo que debemos utilizar esta velocidad en vez la de la luz (300.000 Km/sg) para establecer la longitud de onda exacta que se mueve sobre el cable, ya que ser este un medio mas de denso, la propagación de la onda va hacer mas lenta en comparación con la velocidad de las ondas electromagnéticas en aire o vacio. Aquí adjunto la hoja de datos del RG58/U. Cual quier comentario o sugerencia para cortar este cable ya que el precio es cuatro veces mas caro que el de 75 Ohmios.





saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## quebien (Feb 11, 2015)

Hola amigos asi quedo la fuente de alimentación después de modificarla


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 12, 2015)

quebien dijo:


> Hola amigos asi quedo la fuente de alimentación después de modificarla


Hola caro Don quebien !OJO ! lo transistor encapsulamento "T03" NO estas armado correctamente eso do punto de mira en como dicipar correctamente su calientamento generado.
Hay que tener un bueno contacto mecanico entre la base dese transistor y lo dicipador de calor y no entre lo "top" de su "sonbrero" como armaste (foto).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Feb 12, 2015)

Lo tienes montado al revés, y ten mucho cuidado con el aislamiento.

Saludos.


----------



## quebien (Feb 12, 2015)

hola amigos, he leído que la linea de transmisión tiene que ser de longitud, múltiplos de media onda 1/2 de la frecuencia de trabajo y que hay que tener en cuenta la velocidad de propagación del cable para determinar exactamente la longitud del cable coaxial.

saludos y abrazos


----------



## crimson (Feb 12, 2015)

quebien dijo:


> ... he leído que la linea de transmisión tiene que ser de longitud, múltiplos de media onda ...



Hola quebien, fijate de leer los apuntes de Miguel, LU6ETJ, ahí está explicado en detalle:

http://lu6etj.host-argentina.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/Mitos.htm

Saludos C


----------



## quebien (Feb 12, 2015)

Hola mi estimado Crimson, usted siempre oportuno.

me dedicare a leer el documento y cuando tenga conclusiones les escribo.

muchas gracias


----------



## quebien (Feb 13, 2015)

crimson dijo:


> Hola quebien, fijate de leer los apuntes de Miguel, LU6ETJ, ahí está explicado en detalle:
> 
> http://lu6etj.host-argentina.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/Mitos.htm
> 
> Saludos C



Hola estimado Crimson, he leído detenidamente el articulo que me recomendaste, excelente y muy pedagógico, la verdad me detuve muchas veces en la lectura para poder digerir muchas cosas a las que consideraba verdades absolutas y que el articulo derrumbo con sencillez.

Aparte de ese articulo me leí igualmente  este que habla sobre la ROE http://lu6etj.host-argentina.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/roe/roe.htm, el cual me da muchos mas argumentos y ejemplos sobre este concepto a veces muy mal utilizados en algunas paginas que encuentras en Internet.

ahora mi situación es que al medir la potencia directamente que entrega el transmisor es de 7W, pero cuando colo la linea de transmisión  que es un coaxial RG58/U y mido de nuevo pero en el extremo de la linea del coaxial me sale que solo hay 2.3W, la longitud del cable es de 10mt, y según el datashet la perdida por cada 100mt es de 12.46dB, no entiendo porque esta cayendo mucho la potencia de RF.

Saludos y muchas gracias ante todo


----------



## elgriego (Feb 13, 2015)

Hola quebien,Con que instrumento estas midiendo la potencia?que utilizas como carga, al final de la linea de transmision?.

Pd. El Usar lineas cortadas a 1/2 L Facilita la medicion de la vswr,ya que ,en muchos casos ,al variar el largo de la linea,incluso en los chicotes del equipo de medida ,esta varia considerablemente la lectura,llegando incluso a falsearla,la mejor forma de saber ,cuanta potencia llega a una antena y cuanta regresa al Tx,es medir lo mas proxima a esta y  no ,como se hace por comodidad,que es medir al lado del equipo.
Cuando se mide con watimetros direccionales como el bird,el tener una linea cortada a la fcia de tx facilita la lectura del mismo,Igualmente hay millones de estaciones en el mundo ,en donde el,largo del cable ,corresponde a cuantos metros ,necesitan o pudieron comprar para llegar a la antena,y nadie se preocupa, por si esta cortado a multiplos de 1/2L Sobre todo cuando hablamos de niveles de potencia ,muy bajos como es tu caso,Lo que si ,es muy importante en cualquier transmisor,y que pocos toman en cuenta ,es una buena puesta a tierra. 

Saludos.

Saludos.


----------



## quebien (Feb 13, 2015)

hola mi amigo el griego, lo estoy midiendo con el watimetro que diseñe te acuerdas, la carga del watimetro es de 50 Ohmios (10 Resistencias de 1 KOhmios y una de 100 Ohmios cada una de 1 watio en paralelos todas).

saludos muchas gracias


----------

